# Need a new PSU for 8800GT.



## Metall Pingwin (Nov 5, 2007)

I need an upgrade of my old 300Watt PSU, to a higher, 400Watt one.
However the card also requires a 22A current
Seeing as calculating the current seems to be way above me, I need someone to tell me if this PSU will work well with a GeForce 8800GT.

http://www.zipzoomfly.com/jsp/ProductDetail.jsp?ProductCode=360911

If that one won't work, could anyone please point me to another PSU, the cheaper the better, with nothing over $50-60 (the extreme of what im willing to pay, if a cheaper alternative exists, i need it) that I can order on zipzoomfly? That was I can use a single shipping pacage for my card and PSU.

I need to do this as fast as possible, before the card is gone, so fast responses would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## twajetmech (Jul 1, 2004)

Hello and welcome to the TSF, could you list the rest of your components, I'll plug them in to our psu calculator and give you a reccomendation


----------



## Metall Pingwin (Nov 5, 2007)

What kind of information do you need? I thought i gave all that was needed. The only thing i can thnk of is that i have Intel Pentium D, that might be usefull.


----------



## twajetmech (Jul 1, 2004)

Motherboard, HDD's, PCI cards, Sound


----------



## Metall Pingwin (Nov 5, 2007)

Intel Pentium D
RADEON X800 Series (soon to be 8800GT)

Memory:
3072MB physical 
90% free resources
4 memory slots, 0 free (512+1024+512+1024)

PCI-Express

Creative SB Audigy 2

is that all?
It's all i can find.

for the psu, i believe its supposed to use something called ATX,


----------



## twajetmech (Jul 1, 2004)

Plugging that in I come up with 545W + 30% = 708W for a proper psu for your upgraded computer. Even if you chose to use a PC P&C 610W it would still be out of the price range you listed. OCZ, Seasonic, PC P&C, Antec (Trio) are all good psu's, much of the rest (Ultra, X-anything Aspire etc are all poor psu's) Unfortunatly Zipzoomfly does not have as large a selection of psu's as newegg.


----------



## Metall Pingwin (Nov 5, 2007)

So how did my computer manage to run on a 300w supply so far?


----------



## twajetmech (Jul 1, 2004)

Its called running on the edge, according to Anandtech the 8800gt consumes 209W power under load alone, add in 100W for your cpu another 100+ or so for your mobo, 30 each for HD's and it starts to add up. Using a psu of poor quality or under powered allows for no room for expansion and usually ends up in instability.....take a read of our psu selection/info article linked below


----------



## Metall Pingwin (Nov 5, 2007)

i see, now provided i would be willing to run on the edge, will getting a (possibly higher powered) PSU of the line i linked you to be compatible with my computer?

keep in mind, i can't afford to get a top of the line psu. the bare minimum will have to do.


----------



## twajetmech (Jul 1, 2004)

Understood, a standard atx 2.0 psu will suffice, look for at least 550W from the mfg's I listed and its should run okay with little to spare.
http://www.zipzoomfly.com/jsp/ProductDetail.jsp?ProductCode=10006757
http://www.zipzoomfly.com/jsp/ProductDetail.jsp?ProductCode=273506


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

Hello Metall, 

If you can afford to wait in a rebate then you can get a Cooler Master Real Power Pro 650w from Zipzoomfly for $65.

http://www.zipzoomfly.com/jsp/ProductDetail.jsp?ProductCode=10006236


----------



## twajetmech (Jul 1, 2004)

Nice catch Mattlock !


----------



## Metall Pingwin (Nov 5, 2007)

Yeah, mail-in rebate is fine. But that promotion seems to have expired yesterday.


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

Thanks TWA. 

Metall, that is very good PSU and you won't find a better deal right now. 

As for running on the bare minimum, why would you want to invest $250+ on a video card and take a chance on powering it with a poor quality or inadequate power supply?


----------



## Metall Pingwin (Nov 5, 2007)

Because i'm bound to the card. It was a birthday gift from my family, but they made me order it myself.

Yeah, i know thats a good psu, but the promotion expires 11/04/07, and right now its 11/05/07


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

Metall Pingwin said:


> Yeah, mail-in rebate is fine. But that promotion seems to have expired yesterday.


It's still the 4th on the west coast.:grin:
It's been my experience that as long as you get the purchase in before the wedsite updates, the purchase is still made on the pervious day. So if you buy it now, the sale should be made for the 4th. (This is atleast true with Newegg, I've never done it with ZZF)


----------



## Metall Pingwin (Nov 5, 2007)

Eh well, me buy. My cart is:

10007130 Quantity Limit: 20 
ASUS EN8800GT/G/HTDP/512M Geforce 8800 GT 512MB GDDR3 PCI Express x16 Video Card Retail ***Free Shipping*** 
Remove $289.98 $289.98 

10006236 Quantity Limit: 20 
COOLER MASTER Real Power Pro RS-650-ACAA-A1 650W Power Supply Retail ***Free Shipping*** 
Remove $104.99 $104.99 

610767 Quantity Limit: 20 
Cooler Master T-Shirt $0.00 $0.00 

Subtotal: $394.97


I cant seem to have the ability to click ok and pay the money. Its too difficult, 


PS. It registered the purchase as 11/04/07

high five, im going to sleep now
thaks a bunch


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

Congrats. I know you won't be disappointed with either purchase.


----------



## Metall Pingwin (Nov 5, 2007)

Actually, i just cancelled it.
I didn't realise that the card is GDDR3
And i need DDR2.
right?
please tell me i didn't freak out for nothing


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

You freaked out over nothing. The memory on the video card has nothing to do with what the motherboard is compatible with. You want GDDR3, newer faster, better. See if you can still place the order for the 4th.


----------



## Metall Pingwin (Nov 5, 2007)

Oh yeah... I realised that right away too and i re-ordered on the fourth.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

Thats good news.


----------



## Metall Pingwin (Nov 5, 2007)

Indeed. Now I wait patiently while trying to comrehend overclocking in 2-4 buisness days. I was going to go with EVGA, and gotten the SSC version overclocked to 700Mhz, but shipping included it would have cost me over 40 dollars more.

Also, thank you VERY much on that PSU find, It was really a great one.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

Overclocking video cards is just about the easiest thing that can be done lol you should be fine, but whats the load temps as the 8800 gt is known as a hot card.


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

Metall Pingwin said:


> Indeed. Now I wait patiently while trying to comrehend overclocking in 2-4 buisness days. I was going to go with EVGA, and gotten the SSC version overclocked to 700Mhz, but shipping included it would have cost me over 40 dollars more.
> 
> Also, thank you VERY much on that PSU find, It was really a great one.


You're welcome Metall Pingwin. 
I'm glad you got the order in on time. I don't think you'll need to OC that card, as it already bests the 8800GTS. If you do, as IGO said, it's very simple with utilities like RIVAtuner and watch your temps. Also keep in mind that OCing voids most companies warranty.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

Indeed. Now I wait patiently while trying to comrehend overclocking in 2-4 buisness days :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


I love EVGA cards; one of the few that wont void your warranty for overclocking your video card ray:



BTW: you wont need to overclock that card! you might need to overclock your CPU to keep pace with that video card :wink:


----------



## Metall Pingwin (Nov 5, 2007)

Ugh, doesn't look like I will be getting my package any time soon. I got an email from zipzoomfly about validating my purchase, and i'm supposed to call them. Except guess what?
They're always "busy with another client" no matter how often I call, I hear the same autimated message, I left them two messages with my order number, name and phone number to call me back. Nothing.
I'm seriously pissed, looks like I won't be using zipzoomfly again.


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

That sucks! It may have something to do with the fact that you cancelled the order then placed it again later. It's likely for your own protection, but you would think they would atleast return your call.


----------



## Metall Pingwin (Nov 5, 2007)

This is really unbelievable, I couldn't be more angry with them. I actually managed to get through to them, and validaded the purchase yesterday evening. And today I got another email asking me to validate the same purchase.

I didn't pay the bastards extra for fast shipping to now wait another god damn week cause theyre too inept to get anything right.


----------

